

Looking to build my skills - georgel

I have hit a brick wall. I keep making small web-apps, play around with them for a few weeks, and then throw them away into a miscellaneous folder (been growing it since 11th grade now) that is looked at from time to time to see how much I have improved.<p>The issue is that I have always been making things for myself, based on ideas I came up with. I want to make something that is outside of my comfort zone, from scratch.<p>So my request from the community:
Suggest an idea for a web app that doesn't exist, the more novel or strange, the better. I will try my best to make a fully functioning prototype, not spending more than 48 hours per app.
======
saiko-chriskun
Here's one of my interesting throw-away apps I played around with but never
really took anywhere:

a turntable.fm clone that spits out shoutcast-compatible urls

or in slightly more detail: \- user creates channel \- user invites friends \-
users can collaboratively manage playlist \- users have access to a shoutcast-
compatible url that's a shared stream of said playlist

should give you a few interesting engineering problems to deal with :)

------
arshsingh
I am in the same boat (built a couple apps, threw one of them away, decided to
rewrite the other one but never finished doing that). I've been looking for
someone to build side projects with. If you would like to collaborate on a
project, shoot me an email (arsh.zingh at ymail).

